# interested to run water/meth injection on my booster/nitrous engine!



## Adversary (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm runing 35psi boost pressure on 2.0 16V engine, .072" nitrous single port shoot, and 40% toluene in tank, mixed with 60% pump gas and little atf oil. this year I made my best time, 10.6 sec on 1/4 mile

I want even more power for next year (coz this engine is still "knock-limited engine"), so I'm want to know can I gain my water/meth injection (of course, I have standalone engine managment so I can play with timing)

main question is : 

- is there any problem to use water/meth injection with NITROUS SHOOT ?

- is there any problem to use water/meth injection with TOLUENE (40% - 50% in fuel tank) ?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would think that your octane level should be pretty high up there running toluene. I dont see any problem running water/meth. They even make a nitromethane additive to run in your W/M system. What kind of AFR's do you see, and have you ever tried Q-16?


----------



## Adversary (Feb 13, 2007)

never tryed C16. it is difficult to get it in my country

I run about 12:1 AFR. I don't like to run very rich mixtures on 1/4 where power is needed 

so you think water/meth injection can be good addiction to my engine? I want to "move" knock-limit so I can run even more aggressive timing


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lets just keep it at W/M will only help your motor, so I say run it.


----------



## Adversary (Feb 13, 2007)

I mailed to many manufacturers and dealers of water injection 

I get one reply so far - "no problem to run water injection with nitrous, but it is really not needed"


----------



## Adversary (Feb 13, 2007)

I read somewhere that on F1 (in turbo era) stoped using water injection when then start using toluene as fuel


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

DO NOT DO BOTH AT THE SAME TIME....

You will destroy your engine... not like mixing pot and beer


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

Adversary said:


> I mailed to many manufacturers and dealers of water injection
> 
> I get one reply so far - "no problem to run water injection with nitrous, but it is really not needed"


Make sure you send these clown the bill for your new engine ... I am sure they will have no problem living up the their statement...:laugh:


----------



## Adversary (Feb 13, 2007)

what you mean by NOT DO BOTH AT SAME TIME ?? combine toluene with water/meth injection, or combine water/meth with nitrous?


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

I meant NOS and water meth... DO NOT USE THEM AT THE SAME TIME ON YOU CAR... I don't know about the other stuff you mentioned... I only NOS and water meth.


----------

